# growth rate of neon tetras?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello guys, I was just wondering what's the growth rate of neon tetras, because I was forced to move them to a separate tank since 4 out of the 17 disappeared over two nights(I'm assuming my Raphael catfish had a nice snack).I want them to get to a good 3/4 -1'' before returning them back to my 90g.I was wondering how long it would take them to reach this size considering that they will eat good food twice a day.

Thanks


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Did a bit of research, because I had no idea on the growth rate of neons. There isn't a lot of information on this. The best estimate I could find says they will be fully grown between 7 - 9 months of age. Since there's no way to know how old your little one is, that may not be much help, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Growth rate of any species depends on many factors.

Water Quality, Food Quality, Tank size, Tank temperature... To name a few. To increase growth rate feed higher protein foods and increase the tank temperature (as well as a bigger tank if possible). This does have a significant risk of lowering the expected life of the species in question however. With neon tetras, they'd probably drop from a (I'm guessing) 3 year expectancy to a 1.5-2year life.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

According to Wikipedia, neons live an average of ten years in the wild, an average of five years in aquaria, which of course depends on the conditions they are kept in. I know I had some decades ago that lived at least 4 years, and it might have been longer than that. Ideal temperature is said to be between 71 - 77 F. 

Wild fish live in black water conditions, very soft, acidic waters full of tannins, but like many fish, are able to adapt to conditions outside the ideal. I'd think the closer you can make the tank to their ideal, the longer they should live, all else being equal.


----------

